# 2005 Cripple Creek Cat event Schedule



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I just posted our 2005 schedule in the Tournament forum.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Can't wait for warm weather catfishing, I often dream of my reels and fondly think of them in my hands.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

JEEZE US Mike.............


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, it looks like I aint coming in April, moving into new house, I'll see ya'll in May, hopefully, sisters graduating, crap i'll just skip that, i like the May


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a link to the schedule....Click Here !


----------

